# Ahoy!



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

It's always interesting finding new places... I actually frequent two other Halloween-type forums, under the same username... so if you see a "Jadewik" around, it's probably me.

About me? 

Let's see... I tend to think of myself as a jack of all trades. I do a lot of just about everything. For example, I sew, draw, read, play sports, write backwards, and I LOVE to watch movies... but, strangely, I don't like most Halloween movies-- not for love of the genre, but because I'm not much for comedies (I usually come out of theaters laughing or irritated by the futility of such films).

I generally consider myself "obsessed" when it comes to Halloween. I'm already planning things for 2010 as I work on things for 2009. As I get settled, I'll post some things I've done for Halloweens past-- I only have about 3-years of "cool stuff" so far... but there are plenty more to come!

But just to give you an idea...
2008 was Mad Science themed-- my husband and I did a cadaver/gurney scene for our home haunt. I'll post photos later... and... eventually, hopefully, I'll post instructions for the gurney.

2007 was "Middle East"-- it wasn't terribly spectacular, but it was fun.

2008 I did a witch theme-- I have some awesome photos for that setup and some stories to boot!

I'm looking forward to becoming a regular lurker and semi-frequent poster... as well as getting to know you all. Thanks and Cya around! =)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

!kiwedaJ, muroF eht ot emocleW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL Roxy....Welcome aboard!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jadewik


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more about your past haunts.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome! Got any pictures of those haunts?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jadewik!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome pics wheres the pics


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...where are the pics??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, JW.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome cant wait to see the pics or a video


----------



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

Will be posting photos and things around the site t'nite. Mind you, it's just a small home haunt... but I do try. =)

Thanks, all, for the warm welcome!


----------

